# E-cig



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

so has anyone tried the electronic vopor cigarettes. i just got one in hopes of quitting regular cigarettes. it's pretty great, i've been a pack a day smoker for nearly seven years and have only smoked eight regular cigarettes in the past three days with this thing. no, it's not a perfect substitute, but so far it's helping me to not smoke as much, and hopefully will continue on until i don't smoke at all. so for any smokers who want to quit, i say give it a try. the brand i have is called blu.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Nicotine lozenges worked for me. THey are highly addictive -- almost better than cigarettes. I was on them for over a year, then finally quit, then, recently, started smoking again, and am now, again, back, intermittently, on the replacement. The woman at the drug store that I bought them last--and they are pretty expensive--said she knew people that have been buying them for five years! Still, better than cigarettes.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Buy a book called "Allen Carr's easy way to quit smoking", its nothing short of a miracle to me. I smoked heavily for 14 years. I tried to quit for a year and I tried everything. I went cold turkey, tried patches, lozenges, inhalers, gum and mints and went through hell. I read this book and as soon as I had finished it I knew that was it for me. I have not smoked since, and have not once craved a cigarette, and I have actually enjoyed the experience. I'm not the only one its worked for, 2 of my friends have done exactly the same thing.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for the replies, i'll check out your suggestions.


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't smoke them! You'll end up like this guy if you do: 




I kid; I kid. I've tried them, but I don't really know if they're good or not since I've never been a smoker. They look and feel cool thought







!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

hey IQ, i owe you a huge thanks bro. thanks to your suggestion i have now been smoke free for 1 month and two days. i never thought i would quit really. i smoked a pack a day for seven years almost to the day and with the book you suggested, i quit cold turkey and didn't look back. in fact over the last week i have gone out drinking a couple times and have smoked while i was out and woke the next day with no cravings for a cigarette. thanks again man, without your suggestion i would still be smoking.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Tommygunz said:


> hey IQ, i owe you a huge thanks bro. thanks to your suggestion i have now been smoke free for 1 month and two days. i never thought i would quit really. i smoked a pack a day for seven years almost to the day and with the book you suggested, i quit cold turkey and didn't look back. in fact over the last week i have gone out drinking a couple times and have smoked while i was out and woke the next day with no cravings for a cigarette. thanks again man, without your suggestion i would still be smoking.


Good for you man! How good does it feel to know you are free by the way!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

excellent! it's so nice to be able to run and go up stairs without getting whinded immediately. that and knowing i don't smell like shit all the time from smoking, and the ability to smell again is pretty nice. the list goes on for a while but i'm sure you know, so thanks again bro, you could have very reallistically saved my life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Knox (Mar 23, 2010)

Agreed! I have a Blu, it's great!

However, I got lazy, and turned back to the darkside of regular cigarettes..

I never remembered to keep my cartridges in stock :/.

If it's worked for a month for you, it could for me too.

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

knox, i think you missed one of the posts, or perhaps i wasn't clear. i quit the BLU e-cig and read the book "the easyway to stop smoking". that is what helped me quit. without that book i would definitely still be smoking.


----------

